# Tractor Restoration



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

This thread will document some work to my 1956 Allis Chalmers model IB. The "I" is for industrial and the "B" is the model farmers used from the 30s forward.

So, it's an industrial model featuring a muffler under the hood for low clearance, a shorter torque tube and the rear axles are flipped 90 degrees forward thus lowering the rear end quite a bit. The front axle is straight, as opposed to the farm model that's bent for more ground clearance. It was built as a tug for factories or used at airports and has 23 HP. Mine is used to plow snow but the plow is not shown. However, it will be attached and fully functional for the Mid Michigan Old Gas Tractor Association show which is combined with the Orange Power Roundup. Probably should be around 2,000 tractors. The IB is relatively rare and will get a lot of attention.

The tractor has been converted to 12 volt, thus the alternator and it has electronic ignition. Gotta start in the cold and it's like flipping a light switch. Bang! Engine was rebuilt in 1997 and is like new still. Amsoil and Motorkote in the crankcase.

First pic sheet metal and plow off.

Second pic in deconstruction.

Third pic shows the orange axle we put on a couple years ago. Time to make it yellow.

Lots to do before the show in August.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Right on Glen, we'll be following the project.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Love these restoration projects.... if only I was rich and talented.


----------



## alphasig (Aug 14, 2016)

I know you what you are going through. I'm in the middle of restoring a 1950's John Deere 40U. It was my wife's great uncles tractor. Finally got it running. The distributor cap was on backwards.

I think your is in better shape. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Looking good glen you'll get her done in time


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Great projects guys, will be standing by for progress reports.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

A late great friend (thought of him as my brother) of mine use to do this stuff and I really enjoyed going the the tractor shows and pulls with him. I definitely will be following also.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I need to send my old 3400 Ford down to Glen--- bet he could make her almost brand new---


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice pic. Cat, Glen would tune it up for sure, newest thing on it is the sprayer and shirt.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I like the Fords, too, Cat. Have one for play and one for work. Very smooth running tractors but not much good for pullin'. The one in the second pic is my '54 Ford NAA restored in my garage in 1995. Just checked the proof meter on the NAA and it shows 126 hours since the restoration. Nice being retired.

Onto the Allis...Got an ol' boy out of retirement for this project and he's the same friend who helped me with some restorations 20 years ago, including this very tractor. But, we never addressed a steering issue. Now it's solved thanks to another friend, who is a machinist and can make anything steel and weld anything.

If you look at the third pic down, it shows the steering box gear and a reworked shaft that was destroyed - probably from a crash in a previous life. Mike made a new piece and the tapered pin and welded it to the old shaft. The pin is hardened and rides smoothly in the gear like it never has since I've owned it. Plus, Mike found that the steering box cover was cracked and actually broke in half when he purposely dropped it. All welded up now. And, that dang thing was leakin' and now I know why.

The final pic shows a plow mount I had Mike reinforce. The picture shows the mount from the rear. The first pic in the thread shows the mount from the front.

Still need to clean up the weld splatter. Very pleased with the progress to date. My goal for the mechanicals is to finish by June 15. Lookin' good right now.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks for the updates........


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I may need to sent both my tractors north for a new shine since my rake tractor is a "54" NAA.lol. (pic).

If you get the time--- I'd bet everyone would like to see a few more pictures of your NAA Glen.

I'll figure you were talk'in about the N series tractors lack of pull--- you know how it is talk'in about a man and his tractor.LOL.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

The Ford NAA was a huge improvement over anything before it and was introduced in 1953 as the Golden Jubilee in commemoration of Ford Motor Company's 50th anniversary (1903-1953). The '54 model was virtually identical to the '53 but with another badge up front and some minor gear ratio changes.

The Red Tiger engine with its overhead valves and 134 cu. in. power plant produced 31 hp - much more than its predecessors of 9N, 2N, and 8N heritage. Power that purrs.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

The old girl looks good Glen--- will be wait'in to see the Allis when ya bring it out of the shop.

awprint:


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Fact is the Ford's better than it was from the factory in many respects. Still has the original hydraulic pump and wheels, too. The Allis doesn't have the style of the Ford but it's weird enough to get people to look anyway. Dang. That's how I ended up with it in the first place.

My pal, Mike, the machinist is fashioning some custom pto covers for it right now. A bit dangerous getting on and off with those splines spinning under foot during plowing season. Won't be anymore, though.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

:lurk:


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Got the first PTO cover done. American steel, American ingenuity and expertly crafted. Only one in the world!

The second PTO cover will involve a bit more work and drilling into cast iron for the actual cover. Supports will be engineered, as well, because there isn't much purchasing surface to install the cover with tiny screws. (You can see the uncovered PTO below that remains exposed.)

To run my snowplow, the PTOs must be engaged, so I have had to remember to shut off the PTOs or step off carefully. Very dangerous and unforgiving, if the operator slips up in the snow. (I had used these PTOs to run belts for a 72-inch belly mower, but have long since graduated to something better for mowing.) Just want them covered for now.

Ah, but I know somebody.

The orange axle (pictured) and final drive came from another tractor. Although the tractor itself is rare, most parts are the same as other popular Allis Chalmers models, as was the case with the axle. Bought it on Ebay for $75 and paid $100 to have it drop shipped to my place. Still a good deal.

You can see the custom hitch we engineered and fashioned to take advantage of factory holes for fastening. Before the hitch was made, I had no way to pull stuff. Now I can pull logs out of the woods with it. Tire chains over the turf tires make for good traction. Gear reduction in the axles makes it all work with a mere 23 horsepower. Sorry, Cat, but this thing'll pull better than my Fords. Way better!

Rebuilding the carburetor and rewiring coming soon.

Good to have plenty irons in fire...GW


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Well done.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Looks great and safe


----------

